# PREWAR SCHWINN TRUSS Fork or NOT...?



## 41OLDSTEED (Jun 22, 2012)

I Just Recently Picked up a Prewar Schwinn Motorbike Style Frame and The Guy I bought It From said these were the Correct Schwinn Truss Forks...I'm Not so Sure...these Truss Forks have a Long Indent on the Inside of the Fork Legs...Or Could these be for Another Brand Prewar Bike...?...Any Schwinn Prewar Experts Know...?...Thanks...


----------



## ohdeebee (Jun 22, 2012)

Not sure about the fork. I'd have to go take a look at some of my stuff, but the top bracket and rods appear to be postwar Schwinn.


----------



## jkent (Jun 22, 2012)

no expert but looks schwinn to me.


----------



## Dave K (Jun 22, 2012)

I think the fork is post war (the truss rods are for sure) Is it a little to long for the frame?


----------



## 41OLDSTEED (Jun 22, 2012)

Yeah...I think the Truss rods are Postwar...they look the same as my 1950 with Truss rods...the Fork itself with the Indents is what I was wondering about...also the Prewar Rods had the Mickey Mouse ear top plate too...Right...


----------



## 2jakes (Jun 22, 2012)

*Prewar Schwinn Truss Fork …?*

On my Prewar Schwinn , at the top, the truss forks are separately connected by a y-bracket.View attachment 55732 I'm using image to
illustrate. I agree with Cabe members…those you have are post-war.


----------



## ratdaddy (Jun 23, 2012)

*fork*

I have some of those forks but the main fork looks like early teens like a 28" with a narrow fender,thats what the indents are for so the fender can fit in there.the trusss rods are post war


----------



## Eddieman (Jun 23, 2012)

*Early Post War*

I had a 1946 Schwinn with the same fork. See the thread post below, it has a picture. 

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?26258-Schwinn-Tubular-Truss-Rod-Fork-Tomahawk-Stem


----------

